# Mosquitoes Traps who makes the best



## slick (Apr 11, 2011)

Hello all, well I was out at the house and property this weekend that I am looking at buying and and it was getting near dark and boy dam Mosquitoes dam near carried me away.. I know for one hear in Michigan this is going to be a stellar year for these critters because of all the rains in the spring and then suddenly super hot temps, but that does not mean I am not going to wage war against them.. 

Well there are factors around the property that are out of my control till I actually buy the property, but I wanna hear what you did to control what worked and what did not.. For anyone that did not know this that the Mosquitoes has killed more people then any other critter because of carrying so many diseases so what did you do to control these Mosquitoes.. Slick


----------



## slick (Apr 11, 2011)

Hear is a few I was checking out..

Mosquito Traps Rated - Mosquito Trap Reviews

DIY Mosquito Trap.

Talstar One, Talstar P, Talstar Pro Insecticide - Free Shipping


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Another way to rid yourself of mosquitoes is to encourage bats to nest in your area. Bats eat thousands of mosquitoes every night.


----------



## snappy1 (Sep 2, 2010)

kejmack said:


> Another way to rid yourself of mosquitoes is to encourage bats to nest in your area. Bats eat thousands of mosquitoes every night.


How does one encourage a bat to nest?


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

Get a few muscovey ducks.


----------



## slick (Apr 11, 2011)

power said:


> Get a few muscovey ducks.


I was also thinking about that as well since there is a pond and the bats are a good idea I figure if I make some bat houses that should attract bats.. Cya Slick


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

The easiest way is to let the dragonflies flies eat them. A single dragonfly eats hundreds of mosquitoes a day.


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

You can purchase bat houses.. funny looking things but they work. The bats move in and the bug problems are cut in half in a week or two


----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 27, 2008)

My friend sent me this list below. I have not try any of it but there was one recipe for mosquitoes see below "III. Buzz Buster Tonic
"


Important: These concoctions, as listed, cover approx. 2500 sq. ft. so use accordingly.



I. Aeration Tonic



Use this tonic regularly to slow down soil compaction and improve spray penetration.

1 cup of liquid dish soap

1 cup of beer (any brand will do - cheaper is better)

Mix all of these ingredients in a 20 gallon hose-end sprayer (sold at K-Mart. KGro brand is cheapest); fill the balance of the sprayer jar with warm water. Apply once a month to the point of run-off.



II. All-Season Green-Up Tonic



Keep your lawn growing great by using this Tonic every 3 weeks, from early spring until fall. (Ideal time to spray this tonic is 5AM to 8AM. Alternatively, spray 

before 2PM, latest!

1 can of beer

1 cup of ammonia

1/2 cup of liquid dish soap (not anti-bacterial)

1/2 cup of liquid lawn food (Vigoro brand plant food from Home Depot is what I use.)

1/2 cup of clear corn syrup

Mix all the ingredients in a large bucket, pour into a 20 gallon hose-end sprayer, and saturate your lawn, trees, shrubs, flowers, and even vegetables.



III. Buzz Buster Tonic



Keep mosquitoes out of your yard and away from you by applying this Tonic in the early morning or late evening.

1 cup of lemon-scented ammonia

1 cup of lemon-scented dish soap

Pour these ingredients into your 20 gallon hose-end sprayer, filling the balance of the sprayer with warm water. Thoroughly soak any places around your 

yard where mosquitoes tend to gather. Repeat 3 times each week.



IV. Terrific Turf Tonic



Keep your lawn looking its best by washing it down with this Tonic once a month after you mow.

1 cup of baby shampoo

1 cup of ammonia

1 cup of weak tea water

Pour the ingredients into your 20 gallon hose-end sprayer and fill the balance of the sprayer jar with warm water. Then apply it liberally to your lawn to the 

point of run-off.



V. Weed Killer Prep Tonic



To really zing a lot of weeds in a large area, overspray it first with this Tonic:

1 cup of liquid dish soap

1 cup of ammonia

4 tbsp. of instant tea granules

Combine all ingredients in your 20 gallon hose-end sprayer, filling the balance of the sprayer jar with warm water. Apply this Tonic to the point of run-off.



VI. Wild Weed Wipeout Tonic



Here's a weed killer for those who want to avoid harsh chemicals.

1 tbsp. of vinegar

1 tbsp. of baby shampoo

1 tbsp. of gin

1 qt. of warm water

Mix all ingredients in a bucket, and then pour into a handheld sprayer. Drench each weed to the point of run-off, taking care not to get any spray on the surrounding plants. For particularly stubborn weeds, use apple vinegar instead of white vinegar.



VII. Squeaky Clean Tonic

This is a powerful version of Tonic used to kill lawn bugs. Bugs just can't stand the citrusy odor of the dish soap, but if they do come near, the Murphy's Oil Soap suffocates them on contact. Mix:

1 cup of antiseptic mouthwash

1 cup of Tobacco Tea*

1 cup of chamomile

1 cup of urine (yes, urine. Yours, your dogs, etc. Doesn't really matter!)

1/2 cup of Murphy's Oil Soap

1/2 cup of lemon-scented dish soap

Combine ingredients in a large bucket, pour into and apply with your 20 gallon hose-end sprayer to the point of run-off.



*How To Make Tobacco Tea (formerly called chewing tobacco juice)

Place a thumb-and-three-fingers worth of chewing tobacco in an old nylon (pantyhose) stocking. Fill a clean milk jug (or similar container) with a gallon of very hot water, then soak the tobacco-filled stocking in the hot water until the mixture turns a dark brown color. Label the container, then use 1 cup of it whenever a Tonic calls for it.


----------



## shellyann36 (May 30, 2011)

HarleyRider said:


> The easiest way is to let the dragonflies flies eat them. A single dragonfly eats hundreds of mosquitoes a day.


*I had no idea that dragon flies eat them! That is good to know. We have a few dragon flies that have taken up residence near our garden. I will have to look up how to encourage more of them.

Bats do work well also. We have thought about building a bat house. We use to sit on the front porch at our old house and watch bats fly at the outside light on the pole catching tons of mosquitoes... it don't take much to entertain us at times!*


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

The best summer we had was last year, when my husband let me let the chickens in the yard. It was great, no mosquitoes nor ticks.

This year....ugh! 

We just wash everyday in skin so soft soap and use skin so soft oil...that helps in case they get in the house or car...then we just spray down when we go outside. Just have to...nothing we've tried has helped. Regular bug killer device or one of those things ran by propane, can't remember the name...anyway, they didn't work. 

So, my experience.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Long pants, long sleeves and I'm buying a mesh head covering today... otherwise gardening will be impossible for me. I know I'm not going to eliminate them so I'll settle for just keeping them off me.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

These Thermacells are really nice!

A patio ThermaCell!


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

PamsPride said:


> These Thermacells are really nice!


I assume you've tried them? Do they really work? And I wish I would have read this on the 17th instead of today.... I saw one of these at a garage sale this past weekend. Still new in the package for $2.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

My dh is a logger---last year, the gnats and mosquitoes in the woods were so bad, a few days it was necessary to stop work and go home.
I starting researching and always ended on the site with a guy saying he'd swear by vitamin B-12, starting in April till October.
Dh hasn't had a problem yet; however, it's not really gnat and mosquito season until July...we'll see if they attack the crew and leave dh alone, the only one taking B-12.:dunno:


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Bats*

I am building a "Bat Box" to hang on a large tree adjacent to our out door area. The Bats will move in on thier own. A Bat will eat humdreds of mosquiteos per day. The best part is they work for free and don't require any grid time. For information you can Google "Bat Box" for do it your self building instructions.

:sssh:


----------



## Momturtle (Nov 2, 2009)

We were plagued with mosquitoes at our country place until we installed "cisterns" at the downspouts - used large plastic watering troughs. All warm and inviting for mosquitoes to lay their eggs. We also installed gambusias and gold fish. There are no living mosquitoe larva in any of the cisterns. The fish are happy, we are happy and no problems with mosquitoes as long as no standing water anywhere for more than 3 days. Hopefully someday I will be able to figure out how to get rid of the black flys and no-see-ums. They eat me alive at dusk.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Standing water*



Momturtle said:


> We were plagued with mosquitoes at our country place until we installed "cisterns" at the downspouts - used large plastic watering troughs. All warm and inviting for mosquitoes to lay their eggs. We also installed gambusias and gold fish. There are no living mosquitoe larva in any of the cisterns. The fish are happy, we are happy and no problems with mosquitoes as long as no standing water anywhere for more than 3 days. Hopefully someday I will be able to figure out how to get rid of the black flys and no-see-ums. They eat me alive at dusk.


If you have standing water where mosquititos breed and you can not drain it or dry it up, put a tablespoon of olive oil in it. the oil will coat the surface of the standing water and smother the eggs.


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

Goldfish is a good idea. Ive been doing that in our livestock water troughs for as long as I can remember


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

snappy1 said:


> How does one encourage a bat to nest?


Build a bat-house  I have one on my shed.


----------

